# Update re: Golden Lightning "White" Goldens & Labs



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Just a refresher - someone asked about this breeder: GOLDEN LIGHTNING LABS (they also breed "White" Goldens) and I posted a response which included the names and k9data links to a few of their breeding dogs: 



> I found a few more of your breeding dogs:
> Golden Lightning's White Lightning - no verifiable clearances - Pedigree: Golden Lightning's White Lightning
> Golden Lightning's Legend Of The North - no verifiable clearances - Pedigree: Golden Lightning's Legend Of The North
> Golden Lightning's Polar Bear - no verifiable clearances - Pedigree: Golden Lightning's Polar Bear
> ...


Was just goofing around and took a look at some of those links and found something interesting. Nearly every one of them had the sire and dam's information removed by someone named mia miller. Their "white" Golden Retriever sire has received similar treatment: 

Pedigree: Golden Lightning's Sir Bentley

In addition to that, the puppy pages on their lab website now sport this all too familiar tagline:

> "DUE TO UNETHICAL PERSONS STEALING OUR DOGS PEDIGREES FOR UNLAWFUL AND THEIR OWN PERSONAL USE, WE NO LONGER POST THEM ON OUR SITE.﻿"


Just wondering why a respectable, responsible breeder would not want the pedigrees of their dogs posted on K9data? Also wondering why (and how) someone would "steal" someone elses dogs' pedigrees for "unlawful" use?

Unless...they removed the information because they just didn't want people to know that their dogs have NO VERIFIABLE CLEARANCES...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

ragtym said:


> Also wondering why (and how) someone would "steal" someone elses dogs' pedigrees for "unlawful" use?


I'm not sure what that means either. What unlawful use could there be? It's not confidential information, I can just go to the AKC website and order a pedigree if I want it.

Unless.....yes, I have it! Someone STOLE their AKC Registration # and is opening credit cards all over the place! Apparently identity theft is running rampant in the breed. (She's just trying to protect them, you know.) That's why my dogs NEVER give out their AKC # to anyone. We're not even allowing Chloe to have a credit card until she turns 2.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad to see they were locked by the Admins on K9data!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Their website is a big ol' septic tank full of excrement.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Good catch. What a thin excuse to keep the truth out of the hands of their potential puppy buyers. What unlawful things can people do with dog pedigrees? They're not even copyrighted.

And how does one use them personally?

Of course, given the absurd lecture on legal issues their representative gave us when he/she visited GRF, I can see how they might be confused about how the law applies to pedigrees.

And just as an FYI, I have yet to be sued, despite all those dire threats.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What I like about k9data is that Leslie Albin keeps things honest......


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She sure does.

It never ceases to amaze me that the White Lightnings of the world all use _*exactly the same rhetoric*_. You could pretty much insert GRM's name as the poster of White Lightning's posts.
As for their threats of suing? It's laughable, yes, in that they won't win. However, they CAN make your life a living nightmare and cost you thousands and thousands of dollars. Which in GRM's case seemed to be her motive - make everyone who challenges her to suffer financially even if SHE loses the suits. There are literally DOZENS of them on the books that she has lost, and the courts awarded damages/legal costs to the defendants. The amount of money that she owes just in lawsits is beyond staggering. She never pays. I swore that If I were ever to get what the court awarded me it would be donated to the Golden Retriever Foundation and make a _big_ difference.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya' know, if I were going to "steal" a pedigree, for whatever reason, it certainly wouldn't be one of the ones listed above.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Ya' know, if I were going to "steal" a pedigree, for whatever reason, it certainly wouldn't be one of the ones listed above.


 
Why not? I mean, they are so stellar!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> As for their threats of suing? It's laughable, yes, in that they won't win. However, they CAN make your life a living nightmare and cost you thousands and thousands of dollars.


My assumption is that, when it comes to an internet forum, they can't prove who you are (even if it's easy to figure out) without a subpoena they can't get (because they have no legal standing to get one).


----------



## kappy (Oct 20, 2011)

First I would like to say I'm not trying to defend or start anything. I adopted a lab that was bought from this breeder and also foster volunteer for a rescue based out of Minnesota. Last month a email requesting fosters for white labs came out and it included a picture. I recognized the lab as a stud from this breeder. After doing a little research I found out the owners which was a husband/wife team committed murder/suicide in late July of this year. If you google the owners name and state they are located in the search will return this information. I've been told the family has decided not to continue breeding labs and most of them went into rescue. Legend and another female are listed as available for adoption on the rescues website. Even though the labs may not be the best choice for breeding it's not their fault they were used this way. I just hope someone nice adopts them and they get to live the rest of their life being loved.


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, it is not the dogs' fault. I hope they all have loved adopted homes.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

In case anyone wanted to know more:

No reason known for Hebron murder suicide

Was reading the guys obituary and saw someones post...

"Our family is blessed with a White Lab they sold us from their incredible business. I meant to call them this past Xmas when our lab turned one to thank them for the incredible joy that our addition has brought to our family.* I hope their Son continues to put smiles on people's faces and joy in their heart's by carrying on his parent's business*."

lets hope not......


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wait a sec. Does that mean that the person who participated in the threads about Golden Lightning who claimed to be one of the breeders is one of the people in this murder-suicide? And this happened a month after those posts?

This member came on at the end of June and made wild, angry threats and then disappeared. It was this thread.

That's awful.


----------



## lacvieuxdesert (Apr 16, 2012)

kappy said:


> First I would like to say I'm not trying to defend or start anything. I adopted a lab that was bought from this breeder and also foster volunteer for a rescue based out of Minnesota. Last month a email requesting fosters for white labs came out and it included a picture. I recognized the lab as a stud from this breeder. After doing a little research I found out the owners which was a husband/wife team committed murder/suicide in late July of this year. If you google the owners name and state they are located in the search will return this information. I've been told the family has decided not to continue breeding labs and most of them went into rescue. Legend and another female are listed as available for adoption on the rescues website. Even though the labs may not be the best choice for breeding it's not their fault they were used this way. I just hope someone nice adopts them and they get to live the rest of their life being loved.


Thank you for the info on Golden Lightning Labs. Wow, this information is a shock to me. I purchased two labs from them and just love them both. I would like the contact info on how to rescue the labs from their kennel because I am looking for one again and had no idea that this happened at all. I hope to hear from you. Thank you.


----------



## lacvieuxdesert (Apr 16, 2012)

*lacvieuxdesert*

Hello,
I am really saddened to hear about Golden Lightning Labs. I have 2 labs which I love dearly from there. How can I find out if there are any labs from them in which are up for adaption or rescue? I would really appreciate any info as I would probably be able to help find homes for them!


----------

